# Help with Ram's Wool???



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I stopped by BBT on my way home from Welston to pickup some Ram's Wool. I want to tie some of Kelly Gallops flies that call for the wool but don't know how it goes on. Do you use it like dubbing or just secure it and wrap it on? 

I am really impressed with the flies Kelly has in his streamer book and want to try the some more. I landed a nice brown on the Grau's Tiger (which is now a staple in my fly box) but want to try some more. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

gunrod, 

I have used wool in the past, and you can dub it with wax but it doesn't dub as tightly as say, muskrat or superfine. I have also stacked and packed it like deer hair, then trimmed it to shape. You can tie wool head sculpins and muddlers using the stack/pack method. The wool head quickly takes on water and sinks the fly, which can be very good for a streamer. Keep in mind wool won't flare like deer hair.

In the June issue of Fly Rod & Reel magazine, there is a page in the magazine with wool flies. Seems that in the 16th century wool was commonly used in fly tying.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks, I may just have to experiment. I finished Kelly Galloups book on streamers, tied a few and hit the Lil Man. First cast with a Grau's Tiger a brown just slammed it. That is some of the most exciting fishing I have ever done. So obviously I want to tie some more of these patterns and hit the water again, and soon. Might go back and hit the Pine River next weekend so I gotta get tying.


----------



## yahtzee (May 19, 2001)

I use sculpin wool all of the time for those types of streamers. I tie it in like you would tie a glo yarn egg I put a chunk on the bottom and one on the top and make 2 loose wraps and then pull to tighten and flare the material .you may need to repeat this untill the head is full. then trim the head to shape.
Hope this helps

Yahtzee


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks, I am going to sit down with it tomorrow and give it a try.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ok, I'm hoping it works out too. I have a few ideas of my own that would require the use of rams wool to give them weight without adding lead.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I tried using Yahtzee's method and it didn't flare for me. The dubbing loop seemed to work the best. I tied three Butt Monkeys (Kelly Galloup's name, not mine) this way and they turned out pretty good. The key is not to spin your dubbing loop too many times. If you turn it too many times the wool will wrap like chenille and won't have that buggy or hairy look.


----------



## yahtzee (May 19, 2001)

Sorry gunrod I think Flare might have been the wrong word to use. Because the wool is not hollow like deer body hair it won't actually flare. It is more like packing a bass bug where after you draw the thread tight you pull the wool back and you tie in another bunch of wool usually my heads have about 4 bunches in them. any how it sounds like you have it figured out. There are some really great streamers in that galloup book. try the stacked blond, Kiwi muddler, schmidt rattlesnake muddler and zoo cougar you can substitute the wool head for the dear hair head on those flies too. The browns and bass really love them.

Good luck
Yahtzee


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Maybe I'll try your way again Yahtzee. I think I know what you are talking about now.

I love this Galloup book. I just received my spinners and cripples book but I don't fish dry's. I figured I would read it just because I loved streamers so much and see if there is anything I can learn from it. 

I am reading the streamers book again just because I know there was info I missed. I have tried all the flies you mentioned except the Kiwi so far. I love them all but have trouble spinning deer hair. Mine never comes out tight for some reason. I am still trying and going to substitute the rams wool on a few. My next one though is the Galloup craw. That one looks like a killer.

Thanks.....


----------



## yahtzee (May 19, 2001)

Sfk you are right it really is not that hard the key that I have found is using the right thread. I like Uni big fly and Guidbro GX2. 
Yes it does get pretty messy and a rotary vice helps, you can rotate the bug in the vice to check the symetry of the trim job. also good sharp scisors and a double edge razzor blade (the flexable type) make trimming not so bad.
Good luck it just takes a little practice

Yahtzee


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I can spin it and trim it but it just doesnt seem tight when I am done. I think it has to do with my packing technique. I just need to practice some more. As for the mess, I have already burned up one vacuum cleaner on the basement rug.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

As for Ram's wool, it really helps if you take it off the ram before you tie it on the fly....otherwise the ram gets quite upset 
lol, but really, just stack and pack, simple as that. then trim.

as for deer hair, a nice strong thread like Orvis G thread works great. you don't even need to spin the hair if someone shows you how to do it right. you can pack it, stack it, flare it, spin it, and a few other methods. now that i am gettin some time and some people have bugged me to do this a few times, maybe a few guys like me, weezer, sfk, and whoever else can do a monthly column since we got the gadgets to tie and digital cameras.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I like the monthly column idea. I just screwed up a madonna. It's not so much the spinning of the hair that is a problem, it is the collar. For some reason when it comes to leaving a collar my heads don't come out right. Like the zoo cougar, woolly sculpin and madonnas. I just need to see it done once or twice and I'll figure out what I am doing wrong.

As for the Rams Wool, I am set on that. I used the dubbing loop and they came out good. Thanks....


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

I just tied my first fly ever with this stuff. I tied in a clump on top of the eyes on an Intruder pattern. Don't know if it will swim properly but it looks good.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

interesting thing about wool. it comes in a variety of fiber length. fromlitlle more then an inch to 3 or four inches depending on the breed of sheep. then theres alpaca, and angora rabbit too. lots to experiment with.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Another option...

I would say to heck with the wool.

I LOVE the stuff Senyo designed: http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-5232-senyos-laser-dub.aspx

It works just like the wool would, but has a much better action under the water and in my opinion, easier to work with...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

yahtzee said:


> I use sculpin wool all of the time for those types of streamers. I tie it in like you would tie a glo yarn egg I put a chunk on the bottom and one on the top and make 2 loose wraps and then pull to tighten and flare the material .you may need to repeat this untill the head is full. then trim the head to shape.
> Hope this helps
> 
> Yahtzee


This works really good, but for even better results, try flicking the eye of the hook hard with your finger nail as well after you have pulled thread tight, it will result in the bunches all filling in the sparse spots and avoid having to add more material to fill in the head...


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Try the Conehead Madonna too. That is the 1st or 2nd streamer to come out of my fly box when its time to pull the big nasties. You can throw it with a 4 or 5 weight too.





gunrod said:


> Maybe I'll try your way again Yahtzee. I think I know what you are talking about now.
> 
> I love this Galloup book. I just received my spinners and cripples book but I don't fish dry's. I figured I would read it just because I loved streamers so much and see if there is anything I can learn from it.
> 
> ...


----------

